# One year old GR boy at a rescue in NoCal



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking boy, hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

I hope Sammy will find his forever home soon.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

When I hear stories like this it sickens me. I cannot wait for Sammy to find a home so that he can experience being loved.

The only reason we did not think about rescue is that at our cabin we get so very much company including very young children that live under our roof with us when visiting that I want the opportunity to socialize my pet from the puppy stage.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

https://lovesecondchances.files.wor...shot-2015-01-24-at-7-31-02-pm.png?w=384&h=453


Sammy – Adoptable

Posted on January 26, 2015 by Melody	

*Sammy – Adoptable | Love & Second Chances*Screen Shot 2015-01-24 at 7.31.02 PM

Name: Sammy
Age: 1 year old
Gender: Male
Breed: Golden Retriever
Weight: 50-55lbs
Dogs: Good with dogs
Cats: Not tested
Kids: Good with kids
Housebroken: Yes
Crate trained: Ok in crate
Leash: Ok on leash, will pull.

Brief Bio: Meet Sammy! Sammy was dumped at the shelter along with other dogs from a puppy mill that went bankrupt. Poor Sammy spent all his life in a cage with horrible conditions and didn’t know anything about the outside world. When Sammy was first rescued he was emaciated and needed lots of TLC. Sammy is a very energetic and loving Golden who would love nothing more then to have a home to call his own. We are looking for an experience home that understands the breed and will provide Sammy the right environment to grow. Sammy would be best in a active home due to his puppy energy and a home that will continue to show him what it means to be in a family. Sammy is patiently waiting!

Photos: Click to enlarge, hover mouse over image for caption.

10409711_10205295876654398_9081442920961968350_n Screen Shot 2015-01-24 at 7.31.02 PM 1525505_10204429720641039_8404705639346268713_n 10389417_10204429720161027_3317990698258342153_n 10408981_10204429722681090_2864553211190347920_n

Wow, Sammy is a doll. Praying he gets adopted soon!!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Clearly I need help as not only is he tempting but there is another 5 year old lab/mix there. I'm hoping they find homes soon. Can you say fire, oh look a frying pan?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love and Second Chances, Adoption Information-

*Adoption Process*

Adoption Process | Love & Second Chances

*Adoption Fees-*

Adoption Fees | Love & Second Chances

*Adoption Application-*

Adoption Application | Love & Second Chances



*Sammy-*


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

ha, ha. Checked that out too. Aaah, darn, no golden rescues needing fostering in BC. Surely someone on this forum in CA, needs another golden.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

golfgal said:


> ha, ha. Checked that out too. Aaah, darn, no golden rescues needing fostering in BC. Surely someone on this forum in CA, needs another golden.


Hats what I'm hoping. This is the same rescue I got Diesel, my little shepherd/husky mix from. They have a big network of fosters and put their dogs in homes until they are placed. I'll keep promoting him locally...I'm sure someone will want him.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Well if they need fosters, farther afield. I'd do that. I know they bring dogs down to Seattle area a lot.


----------

